# Is this IBS or could i have GERD?



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

i have 2 eat regularly otherwise i feel sick coz my stomach feels acidic and rumbles and feels like stuff is being squeezed up my throat. I've never actually thrown up though and i'm not sure if its acid coming up my throat or digestive juices coz it doesn't usually burn. The only time i get a burning sensation is when i have excessive gas and am forced 2 hold it in coz in public - the gas seems 2 rise up through my whole body then. Also often after eating i get chest pains - near my breasts - they varying in how bad they r - most of the time, they aren't tht bad, but occasionally they really kill - it is a sharp stabbing pain - is this acid? Does any of this sound like GERD, cause 2 b honest i don't understand what GERD is, or is this just part of having ibs?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

The part about stuff being squeezed up your throat sure sounds like the way I remember reflux, although I would get the acidic burn as well. The rest I wouldn't be prepared to comment on. Have you talked to your doctor about this?These two conditions are often paired, as you probably know from reading on the site.Good luck.Mark


----------

